# GCC in verschiedenen Versionen

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich wollte mich mal mit unterschiedlichen virtuellen Maschinen beschäftigen. Leider schlägt der Versuch, quemu zu emergen fehl, es gibt einen Hinweis, daß GCC 3 benötigt würde. Ich habe aber GCC 4.1.2 auf dem Rechner.

Wo kriege ich jetzt eventuell noch GCC 3 her, und wie installiere/betreibe ich den dann eventuell parallel zu meinem vorhandenen GCC 4.1.2?

----------

## 69719

```

emerge =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2

```

Mittels gcc-config wird die entsprechende Version aktiviert.

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge gcc:3 ist da besser, da dann automatisch die letzte verfügbare Version genommen wird.

Tobi

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, das Installieren hat funktioniert, aber mit gcc-config kriege ich nix Vernünftiges zustande. Ich habe jetzt offenbar mehrere "Profile":

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [6] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

Und nu? Vermutlich müßte ich ja jetzt eins dieser Profile auswählen ...

----------

## Aldo

Probier mal spaßenshalber

```
gcc-config 1
```

und schau was passiert...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Probier mal spaßenshalber
> 
> ```
> gcc-config 1
> ```
> ...

 

Öhm ... Aha. Achso. Klar. 

Aber mir sagt ja sonst keiner was - will bedeuten: in den manpages, die ich selbstverständlich zu durchstöbern versucht habe, fand ich keinen derartigen Hinweis. Na gut, dafür steht das jetzt auf meiner eigenen privaten kleinen "Tip-Sammlung".

Aber gleich nochwas: damit kriege ich nun hoffentlich qemu kompiliert. Ok, ich kann dann natürlich sofort zu meinem bisherigen GCC zurückswitchen, aber was passiert, wenn ich irgendwann mal finde, ich müßte "revdep-rebuild" fahren?

Und gleich noch eine Frage, die ich sonst eventuell in einen gesonderten Thread gepackt hätte: ich habe zwei Rechner hier, auf denen jeweils Gentoo (und eine unterschiedliche Anzahl weiterer OS) installiert ist. Ich habe auf beiden heute "emerge --sync" gefahren. Das Ergebnis: auf dem einen Rechner wurde mein GCC auf Version 4.3.1 geupdatet, auf dem anderen (um den es mir hier geht) blieb es aber bei GCC 4.1.2. Wieso kriege ich da offenbar unterschiedlich "aktuelle" ebuilds eingespielt?

----------

## Max Steel

vermutlich hast du den gcc auf dem einen Rechner in die package.keywords eingetragen, oder die Variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in der make.conf mit ~x86 gefüllt.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> vermutlich hast du den gcc auf dem einen Rechner in die package.keywords eingetragen, oder die Variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in der make.conf mit ~x86 gefüllt.

 

Die Vermutung trifft zu, was ACCEPT_KEYWORDS betrifft. Der Rechner hat zwar einen Zweikerne-Prozessor, aber eine 32bit-Architektur. Bei dem anderen ist da nichts eingetragen, und der hat eine 64bit-Architektur. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso ich auf dem etwas älteren Rechner den neueren GCC angeboten bekomme, auf dem etwas moderneren aber nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
>  *Max Steel wrote:*   vermutlich hast du den gcc auf dem einen Rechner in die package.keywords eingetragen, oder die Variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in der make.conf mit ~x86 gefüllt. 
> 
> Die Vermutung trifft zu, was ACCEPT_KEYWORDS betrifft. Der Rechner hat zwar einen Zweikerne-Prozessor, aber eine 32bit-Architektur. Bei dem anderen ist da nichts eingetragen, und der hat eine 64bit-Architektur. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso ich auf dem etwas älteren Rechner den neueren GCC angeboten bekomme, auf dem etwas moderneren aber nicht.

 

öhm weil gcc 4.3.1 noch ~arch masked ist?!  :Wink: 

und da dein neuerer Rechner nicht ~arch in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS hat bzw. gcc nicht mit ~arch in package.keywords eingetragen ist, ist es kein wunder das diese version nicht als update angeboten wird  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

